# Fedora 8 Problem



## mab1376 (Nov 29, 2007)

For some reason the install disc wont load anaconda (install manager) on my new laptop with Intel Core 2 T7500

oh and BTW don't you mean AHCI?


----------



## xfire (Nov 30, 2007)

Does it have a Ati chipset?
Btw are you fixed on Fedora?
If this is your first time to linux I would suggest Ubuntu.
Try turning of ACPI from your BIOS. It should work.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 30, 2007)

no its an intel chipset, with nvidia graphics

i have kubuntu 7.10 installed right now. i like fedora a little better, i'll give that a shot.


----------



## xfire (Dec 1, 2007)

Ubuntu isn't so great with KDE.
Gnome window manager is really great.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 1, 2007)

KDE has lots of cool features gnome is a much better piece of software, that much i will agree.

i was using i386 version of fedora, should i use x86?


----------



## xfire (Dec 1, 2007)

If disabling ACPI didnot work try disabling HPET.
I have tried fedora and dont think it's worth the trouble.
If you like KDE then OpenSuse is one highly rated one.
Also PCLinuxOs is another well rated one.
Try looking at Xubuntu and OpenSuse reviews in my website.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 1, 2007)

i got it installed, i just needed to use the x86 version, for some reason i had the i386 version.


----------



## xfire (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrates


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 2, 2007)

updating is a bitch, theres so many packages and so many conflicts, also i updated the kernel and now my bootloader has 2 entries for the old kernel and the new one....


----------



## xfire (Dec 2, 2007)

You have to edit your grub file.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> updating is a bitch, theres so many packages and so many conflicts, also i updated the kernel and now my bootloader has 2 entries for the old kernel and the new one....


Here'a a good resource for learning GRUB.

http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grub.htm


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> updating is a bitch, theres so many packages and so many conflicts, also i updated the kernel and now my bootloader has 2 entries for the old kernel and the new one....



thats by design to ensure you can boot if the new kernel isnt compatible with your hardware.
rpm -qa | grep "kernel"
rpm -e <old kernel>


----------



## DIBL (Dec 4, 2007)

I installed Fedora 8 and played with it for a couple of weeks.  Even though I finally got compiz running kinda-sorta, I never did find anything in F8 that made me want to boot it more than Kubuntu.

Kubuntu 7.10 has a few bugs, admittedly, although nothing that cramps my style.  I like KDE.  If you prefer the Gnome look, then Ubuntu would be the easier way to, IMHO -- their forum is far more active than Fedora's, so help is easier to come by.


----------

